# My seeds came today



## longtimegrower (Feb 13, 2007)

I got hashberry and safari mix from mandella. It took about 3 weeks but i had no problem with the order. They send big fat tiger seeds. slim


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 14, 2007)

*It's always great news when someone gets their beans. Congrats man. Now let's get them babies growing.  *


----------

